# Fotos de Cartavio - La Libertad!



## miguel16 (Mar 10, 2006)

Bueno hoy me fui a visitar a unos familiares en Cartavio. Esta es una ciudad ubicada sobre la margen izquierda del río Chicama, en el Valle del mismo nombre, tiene una superficie de 128,72 km², una población de 19.842 hab. (según censo del año 2002), está situada en el distrito de Santiago de Cao, provincia de Ascope, Departamento La Libertad.

Su principal actividad económica es la agroindustria, siendo el principal cultivo, en casi en un 100% de dichos terrenos, la caña de azúcar y entre sus derivados mas destacados el Ron, la malaza (miel de caña), alcohol y el biodiesel.

Su proximidad al mar le permite disfrutar de balnearios, tales como el "Charco" y "Los Tres Palos" jurisdicción del Distrito de Santiago de Cao.

Bueno... tome algunas fotos... y otras las baje de una pagina d internet.. alli van:

*Iglesia san jose*



















*una casa hacienda *










*Convento de Cartavio*










*Calle Principal :-s asi creo que se llama*



















*Club los Sauces*










*Un colegio*










*Complejo Agroindustrial Cartavio*










y una foto que seguro la mayoria conoce...










no creo que necesite presentacion.... :lol:

Ojala les gusten !!!!


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

Aleluya que haces un thread ON !!!!!!!!!!!!! Me alegraste la jornada miguelillo !

Me encanta este lugar, lo visito de vez en cuando por la familia por parte de mi cuñado que viven ahi. Este lugar guarda mucha historia. Lo malo es que hay mucho descuido, espero se termine eso o al menos se tomen cartas en el asunto para prontas mejoras....


----------



## nekun20 (Feb 6, 2007)

que lindo el pueblito  es como el tipico pueblo liberteño, lo veo bastante limpio... me suena a azucar  en sus tiempos buenos imagino que habrá estado super bien, mi abuelo me cuenta que las azucareras y los pueblos como roma, ascope, cartavio etc en sus tiempos tuvieron para llegar a ser grandes ciudades pero que con el tiempo se tomaron malas desiciones y se estancaron hasta quedar semi abandonados... un ejemplo de eso es el cine en roma, en su época eran pioneros en ese tipo de cosas... hasta que fue marchitandose el pueblo y hoy en día no es ni la sombra de lo que fue, pero como se está hablando de cartavio, pues pienso que es lindo. saludos.


----------



## dra.naths (Feb 16, 2007)

se ve bonita la hacienda de la 3ra foto


----------



## miguel16 (Mar 10, 2006)

naths12 said:


> se ve bonita la hacienda de la 3ra foto


su vigilante estaba que me miraba con una carasa... -_- 

tome la foto y me quite al toque... jejeje


----------



## dra.naths (Feb 16, 2007)

^^ jaja.. todos vigilantes tienen la misma cara! ... n fin.. gracias x las fotos.. la proxima trata de traer mas ps!


----------



## Canelita (Jul 15, 2007)

Migue, ¡qué lindo tu thread!!! Cartavio me encantó, se ve una ciudad muy acogedora. La hacienda, como dice naths, muy bonita. Y con ese ron deben hacer unos cocteles muy deliciosos... 

¡Salud con ron! (yo con un coctelito bien suave) :cheers:


----------



## kaMetZa (Jul 21, 2007)

Oh!! Un thread de Micky!! Deben ser las vacaciones xD! 

Hey! Muy chévere la casa-hacienda ah..!!

Y si pues, yo no sé cómo funciona la sicología de los guachimanes.. casi todos se creen dueños de los inmuebles que custodian y te salen con argumentos bieeeen tontos realmente..!


----------



## Trujillo_Rocks (Nov 25, 2006)

ves tocayo y no querias abrir un nuevo thread  es todo un exito!! jajaja ok no tanto pero te quedo muy bueno. El pueblito superacogedor sin duda, y pintoresco =)


----------



## miguel16 (Mar 10, 2006)

Trujillo_Rocks said:


> ves tocayo y no querias abrir un nuevo thread  es todo un exito!! jajaja ok no tanto pero te quedo muy bueno. El pueblito superacogedor sin duda, y pintoresco =)


jaajajja chistoso..:lol:

Pintoresco.. esa palabrita x alguna razon m mata d risa!!!


----------



## Imanol (Dec 26, 2005)

Lindo lindo, se ve que saliste a estrenar tu camara Miguelon!


----------



## Jose Perez (Aug 10, 2005)

wow no sabia de este sitio.Lindo pueblito!


----------



## OMAR24 (Jan 15, 2005)

Que alegria conocer Cartavio, al menos por fotos...mis bisabuelos paternos eran de ahi....gracias


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

Se ve bonito Cartavio. No sabía que había un pueblo, pensé que solo era la fábrica de los rones y campos de caña de azúcar.

¿Quién no se ha metido por lo menos una juerga con Cartavio?


----------



## dlHC84 (Aug 15, 2005)

Pintoresco el pueblo


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

Bonito el pueblito


----------



## miguel16 (Mar 10, 2006)

pacolam said:


> Pintoresco el pueblo


ahhhhhhhhhhhhhh la palabra denuevo...


asi es. es una ciudad pequeña... aunque como decia un forista por arriba, esta bastante olvidado. Se ve que tuvo sus muy buenas epocas, ojala que vaya mejorando poco a poco...


----------



## Lucuma (Jun 2, 2005)

lindo!! me encantó! sobre todo esa casa haciendakay: gracias miguel!!


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

miguel16 said:


> ahhhhhhhhhhhhhh la palabra denuevo...
> 
> 
> asi es. es una ciudad pequeña... aunque como decia un forista por arriba, esta bastante olvidado. Se ve que tuvo sus muy buenas epocas, ojala que vaya mejorando poco a poco...


Asi como en el sur hay la ruta del pisco, en el norte deberian hacer la ruta del ron, seria interesante visitar los pueblos  ese tipo de turismo me encanta mucho


----------



## jose18sb (Sep 15, 2007)

Fácil tiene el Ron más famoso y más vendido del Perú...


----------

